
Argentine physicians claim Monsanto larvicide is true cause of microcephaly - eskimobloood
http://www.examiner.com/article/argentine-physicians-claim-monsanto-larvicide-is-true-cause-of-microcephaly
======
pvaldes
To note that in Colombia and Asia there aren't babies affected although the
virus is also present in thousands of patients is a good point...

